# 127.0.0.1 IP Address requires login !!!



## abudahim (Jul 2, 2005)

im using a simple web server application. and it is running fine. 
i forwarded the port 80 from my Linksys gateway. 
from the browser, i can just enter my ip address or 127.0.0.1 and i can see my home page.

now i decided to use IIS 5.1 which comes with windows xp prof.
the problem is, when i enter in the browser the ip 127.0.0.1, it asks me to enter the domain, user name and password. i dont know from where i can get this info.
i tried to put my computer name as a domain, and my account name as a user name but that doesnt work.

however, when i enter "localhost" it works fine but the problem is that when i enter my internet ip address , it asks me to login. 

thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Enter IP address of your PC, not localhost. It would probably be a good idea to give yourself a static IP address as well. To find your IP address go to Start > Run and enter cmd

At the command prompt C:> they ipconfig /all your IP address will be listed there.


----------



## abudahim (Jul 2, 2005)

thanks for responding.
my local ip is 192.168.1.64
it asks me also to login. i don't know why ?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You must not have set up an IP address and anonymous access in the IIS admin settings. IIS should set up an anon account by default so I am not sure why yours is asking for one unless it is trying to access the IIS web admin interface. Try settign up a new web site using your address above and point the home directory to the place you want to store your web pages. You will also need to define a default document on the documents tab.


----------



## abudahim (Jul 2, 2005)

hi Rockn
My IIS allows anonymous access
but i found something that may be useful.
from the properties of the website (in IIS) , in the IP Address field , the default value is (All Unassigned), i tried to change it to 192.168.1.64 with the default port number 80, but the following message is displayed "Binding is not Unique". however it accepts any other IP address including 127.0.0.1.
it can accept the IP 192.168.1.64 incase i change the port number to any except 80.

please help.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

This is for the default web site. Create another one and give it your IP and stop the service on the default web site. I believe you can only create one web site on the version that comes on XP Pro


----------



## abudahim (Jul 2, 2005)

I tried to add a new website there is no such an option.
i just have only one website which is the Default and i have to stuck with it. is the problem from my IIS v 5.1 ?
is there a solution ?


----------



## abudahim (Jul 2, 2005)

any idea ?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Any firewalls running? Guess I should have asked this first. Disable any firewalls just to eliminate them as a source of the problem.


----------



## abudahim (Jul 2, 2005)

I appreciate your help Mr Rockn
i tried almost everything. but since the problem seems alittle bit deep, just tell me what is the difference between the following:
- 127.0.0.1
- 192.168.1.64 (my local address)
- localhost

thanks ..


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

127.0.0.1 is actually the local loopback address and localhost is the resolved name for the IP address. No one else on the network can access your loopback address so they need to address the IP address assigned to your NIC.


----------



## abudahim (Jul 2, 2005)

well, what about the ip 192.168.1.64 ?
i appreciate also if you can give me a nice reference to these concept and for networking concepts. (for beginners)


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

abudahim said:


> well, what about the ip 192.168.1.64 ?
> i appreciate also if you can give me a nice reference to these concept and for networking concepts. (for beginners)


I just told you, 192.168.1.64 is the address assigned to your NIC. 127.0.0.1 is a software loopback interface and cannot be addressed other than from the PC you are on.


----------



## fenderfreek (Mar 14, 2006)

127.0.0.1 is the "self" IP address for any given computer.
localhost is just the hostname that points to your machine. It's kinda like 127.0.0.1, in that it yields the same result.
192.168.1.64 is your address on your local network. It's the address that you type to access your PC from another machine on your LAN.


----------



## abudahim (Jul 2, 2005)

thanks Rockn, thanks fenderfreak
although you are saying that localhost is equivalent to 127.0.0.1, but that not the case in my machine.
IIS works with LocalHost but not with 127.0.0.1 .
i mean there is something wrong. but i dont know where !!!!!


----------



## fenderfreek (Mar 14, 2006)

This is kinda something for Rockn, just thought about it and maybe it means something to you, but would the machine recognize localhost as being in the machine's domain, and allow access, but percieve a connection from anything else as an "outsider" of sorts and require re-authentication?

I don't exactly know what's going on, since I don't have any experience with IIS, but maybe it means something to you, so I figured I'd toss that out there.


----------



## abudahim (Jul 2, 2005)

fenderfreek said:


> This is kinda something for Rockn, just thought about it and maybe it means something to you, but would the machine recognize localhost as being in the machine's domain, and allow access, but percieve a connection from anything else as an "outsider" of sorts and require re-authentication?
> QUOTE]
> 
> with IIS , yes. but with other servers it accepts from the loopback address and local network address without asking for athentication.
> ...


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Fenderfreak, localhost is not routable and cannot be accessed from any PC but the one you are physically sitting at.

If IIS is running on an XP Home or Pro machine all you can run is one web site at a time. YOu will have to stop the default and start the one you created for testing pursposes.


----------

